# Marketing Specialist 225113 DIBP score 80 waiting NSW invitation



## Isabellakaur (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi All,
I created an EOI (Visa 190) for New South Wales under the skill of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO 225113) on 10th January 2017. I have 6 yrs of work experience in the same field in India. I also have positive skill assessment by VETASSESS. My partner also has a skill on the same list as I do( CSOL) and that's also positive by VETASSESS (ANZSCO 242112 university tutor).
On 2nd May 2017 my DIBP points score will become 85 due to increase in work experience. Still we have not received an invitation to apply from NSW. Is there anybody who has got an invitation this year? Please respond


----------



## lqs_aus (Dec 22, 2016)

Isabellakaur said:


> Hi All,
> I created an EOI (Visa 190) for New South Wales under the skill of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO 225113) on 10th January 2017. I have 6 yrs of work experience in the same field in India. I also have positive skill assessment by VETASSESS. My partner also has a skill on the same list as I do( CSOL) and that's also positive by VETASSESS (ANZSCO 242112 university tutor).
> On 2nd May 2017 my DIBP points score will become 85 due to increase in work experience. Still we have not received an invitation to apply from NSW. Is there anybody who has got an invitation this year? Please respond



Marketing specialist is open in NSW?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lqs_aus said:


> Marketing specialist is open in NSW?


Not in stream 1 190 , but in Stream 2 I think.


----------



## Isabellakaur (Apr 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not in stream 1 190 , but in Stream 2 I think.


Yes Marketing Specialist is open in stream 2


----------



## lqs_aus (Dec 22, 2016)

Isabellakaur said:


> Yes Marketing Specialist is open in stream 2



Can you please put some more light what is stream two and what is eligibility criteria for it as one of my friend has same occupation.


----------



## Isabellakaur (Apr 10, 2017)

To be considered for NSW selection, candidates must meet minimum eligibility requirements including:

Meet NSW occupation requirements.
Score a minimum of at least 60 points on the Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test and meet relevant DIBP visa criteria.
Have been selected by NSW and received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination.
Submit acomplete and accurate application for NSW nomination within 14 days of being invited to apply.
Commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa.

Those are the basic criteria.

And From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:

Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lqs_aus said:


> Can you please put some more light what is stream two and what is eligibility criteria for it as one of my friend has same occupation.


Just read the whole website: Are you eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

Also other state: https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination


----------



## lqs_aus (Dec 22, 2016)

@zaback21, @Isabellakaur

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have also submitter EOI with 70 points : 65 + 5 with State Nomination for NSW on 9th April, 2017.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Isabellakaur said:


> Hi All,
> I created an EOI (Visa 190) for New South Wales under the skill of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO 225113) on 10th January 2017. I have 6 yrs of work experience in the same field in India. I also have positive skill assessment by VETASSESS. My partner also has a skill on the same list as I do( CSOL) and that's also positive by VETASSESS (ANZSCO 242112 university tutor).
> On 2nd May 2017 my DIBP points score will become 85 due to increase in work experience. Still we have not received an invitation to apply from NSW. Is there anybody who has got an invitation this year? Please respond



Hi. I am about to submit my EOI under 225113, with 80 points for NSW stream 2 (was taken off SA just a week ago ?). Have you heard anything yet off EOI? Thanks


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hello everyone..

As per my PTE scores (20 pts) and internal assessment done by the agent (55 pts) + State sponsorship (Only eligible for 190 visa so 5pts) my total points are 80. I will be applying under Marketing Specialist occupation (225113 code).

My Vetasses assessment should come within a week or so. Needed your help in knowing am I eligible to apply under 'High Points' category in any state? 

Also, it would be great if anyone could assist me with the link to see state-wise available visas for each occupation.

Thanks in advance,
Aafreen


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

aafs88 said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> As per my PTE scores (20 pts) and internal assessment done by the agent (55 pts) + State sponsorship (Only eligible for 190 visa so 5pts) my total points are 80. I will be applying under Marketing Specialist occupation (225113 code).
> 
> ...



Hi, 

Visit website: www.anzscosearch.com, you can find information of states where Marketing Specialist is open.


----------



## ShenLim (Jun 4, 2017)

Has anyone ever gotten an invitation under stream 2 for NSW? I have not seen any.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

*Any update?*



Isabellakaur said:


> Hi All,
> I created an EOI (Visa 190) for New South Wales under the skill of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO 225113) on 10th January 2017. I have 6 yrs of work experience in the same field in India. I also have positive skill assessment by VETASSESS. My partner also has a skill on the same list as I do( CSOL) and that's also positive by VETASSESS (ANZSCO 242112 university tutor).
> On 2nd May 2017 my DIBP points score will become 85 due to increase in work experience. Still we have not received an invitation to apply from NSW. Is there anybody who has got an invitation this year? Please respond


Hey! 
I have 80 points too and have submitted my EOI for NSW (Marketing Specialist) on 6th June,2017. Any update on your EOI yet?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

ShenLim said:


> Has anyone ever gotten an invitation under stream 2 for NSW? I have not seen any.


I did but that was back in March 2016


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

85 is considered high, I'm surprised that you haven't gotten an invitation. SA has priority for high pointers, you should look at that


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

jtsl9 said:


> I did but that was back in March 2016


Hello I noticed from your time line that you have an illusive grant . Why was it called illusive?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Hello I noticed from your time line that you have an illusive grant . Why was it called illusive?


Because it took me so long to finally get my PR granted. If u see my timeline, i started the whole process back in March 2013 and only gotten the PR in September 2016. 
Illusive is just the term i used cause it took awhile for me to get there


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

?Marketing Specialist not on SA list, so says ANSZCO ?


----------



## karishma27 (Jun 15, 2017)

After reading the threads I am confused about this occupation. It seems to be not in any list. However I understand that one can apply in NT if it is under the combined list of occupations? However it is not in NT migration list.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

At the moment, Marketing Specialist isn't open in any state. Only in SA with high points as criteria for 489 Visa. Tasmania has some conditions for 190 which involve having a job offer from Tasmania. 

I am stuck with the same code and predicament. Unable to decide if I should wait or proceed with 489 in SA. :-/


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> At the moment, Marketing Specialist isn't open in any state. Only in SA with high points as criteria for 489 Visa. Tasmania has some conditions for 190 which involve having a job offer from Tasmania.
> 
> I am stuck with the same code and predicament. Unable to decide if I should wait or proceed with 489 in SA. :-/


Guess we are stuck. All the states have taken off Marketing Specialist and TAS has some really tough conditions to apply for 190. Having a job offer from overseas in a low demand role from a city which has population of around 50,000 is next to impossible.

What are you contemplating? is 489 open for SA? If yes, at how many points?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Guess we are stuck. All the states have taken off Marketing Specialist and TAS has some really tough conditions to apply for 190. Having a job offer from overseas in a low demand role from a city which has population of around 50,000 is next to impossible.
> 
> What are you contemplating? is 489 open for SA? If yes, at how many points?


Yup it is. At 80 points. 

Bit I am not sure if I should take that route since what if they make getting PR even tougher after 2 years. I'll be in a soup then. :-( Really confused.
Other than that, no option is in sight anyway.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Yup it is. At 80 points.
> 
> Bit I am not sure if I should take that route since what if they make getting PR even tougher after 2 years. I'll be in a soup then. :-( Really confused.
> Other than that, no option is in sight anyway.


Hey, did you submit 2 EOIs or 1?

I am planning of filing my EOI tomorrow for 489 in SA and 190 NSW Stream 2.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hey, did you submit 2 EOIs or 1?
> 
> I am planning of filing my EOI tomorrow for 489 in SA and 190 NSW Stream 2.


Have submitted the EOI for NSW Stream 2 only.

Still confused whether we should go in for the 489 or not. Just wondering about the following:
What if we they change some laws and we are not eligible to get a PR after 2 years (Hypothetically speaking)
Job prospects in Adelaide for Marketing
The fact that we are legally bound to be in the state for 2 years, no matter what.

Let me know what is your take on these things.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Have submitted the EOI for NSW Stream 2 only.
> 
> Still confused whether we should go in for the 489 or not. Just wondering about the following:
> What if we they change some laws and we are not eligible to get a PR after 2 years (Hypothetically speaking)
> ...


I am thinking on the same lines. But that theory of bird in hand is better than two in bush is kicking in. I haven't filed my EOI for NSW yet as my agent is advising in attaining a 489 invite from SA first and then play the waiting game with NSW. Its a risk of 200 AUD, but it will at-least secure an option.

Regarding the law change, I don't think it should affect people who already have a valid visa, in this case a 489.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Has anyone received an invitation for this occupation since July?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Has anyone received an invitation for this occupation since July?


Nope  Haven't come across any.

What is your point score.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone received an invitation for this occupation since July?
> ...


I have 65 without state sponsorship.


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

*Eoi- 225113 nsw*

Hi all,

I have filed my EOI on 25.05.2017 with 65 Points. (10 on PTE)
is there any chance to get an invitation for Marketing Specialist in NSW under 190? and also, should i try my luck again in PTE to get a 20? will it help?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

mayank1989 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have filed my EOI on 25.05.2017 with 65 Points. (10 on PTE)
> is there any chance to get an invitation for Marketing Specialist in NSW under 190? and also, should i try my luck again in PTE to get a 20? will it help?


Honestly speaking, the chances for our occupation seem bleak for 190.
NSW hasn't invited anyone in a long long time for 225113. Unless the new NSW list has this job code, I don't see the situation changing. And even it if does include our code, there are a lot of 70, 75 and 80 pointers waiting.

I have been waiting since June with 80 points and August with 85 points for a response from NSW, but hasn't worked.

I and a few of my friends in the similar situation are applying for 489 in SA instead. Suggest you do the same after increasing your score via PTE (SA needs 80 points minimum for 489, SS points are 10).


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Qualification for Marketing Specialist & Positive skill assessment*

Hi All, 
Hope you all doing good. 
Can anyone here tell me what qualification need to have in order to get positive skill assessment in '225113 MARKETING SPECIALIST'. 
As i have Bachelor in business and just worried about qualification as Vetassess stated highly relevant field of study. Anyone here with positive outcome please guide me. 


Thanks


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Isabellakaur said:


> Hi All,
> I created an EOI (Visa 190) for New South Wales under the skill of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO 225113) on 10th January 2017. I have 6 yrs of work experience in the same field in India. I also have positive skill assessment by VETASSESS. My partner also has a skill on the same list as I do( CSOL) and that's also positive by VETASSESS (ANZSCO 242112 university tutor).
> On 2nd May 2017 my DIBP points score will become 85 due to increase in work experience. Still we have not received an invitation to apply from NSW. Is there anybody who has got an invitation this year? Please respond


Hi, could you please tell me about vetassess skill assessment, did your qualification assessed positively, if yes then what qualification you have.

Thanks


----------



## arfa861 (Oct 1, 2017)

Isabellakaur said:


> Hi All,
> I created an EOI (Visa 190) for New South Wales under the skill of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO 225113) on 10th January 2017. I have 6 yrs of work experience in the same field in India. I also have positive skill assessment by VETASSESS. My partner also has a skill on the same list as I do( CSOL) and that's also positive by VETASSESS (ANZSCO 242112 university tutor).
> On 2nd May 2017 my DIBP points score will become 85 due to increase in work experience. Still we have not received an invitation to apply from NSW. Is there anybody who has got an invitation this year? Please respond


Hello Isabellakaur,

Congratulations on getting positive assessment. Hope you will get an invitation soon. Can you please share a sample of your resume so it will help me out to design mine. I am planning to assess my qualification and experience too that's why I need a sample of your resume. Please help.

Lookinf forward for your reply.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> mayank1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Have you received an invitation from SA for Marketing Specialist? How long did it take to get invited? I am getting worried because I read the DIBP will review the occupation list in January 2018.


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Hello brother*



Kumar1 said:


> Hi All,
> Hope you all doing good.
> Can anyone here tell me what qualification need to have in order to get positive skill assessment in '225113 MARKETING SPECIALIST'.
> As i have Bachelor in business and just worried about qualification as Vetassess stated highly relevant field of study. Anyone here with positive outcome please guide me.
> ...


To get assessed positively, You need to have done study in Marketing, means few subjects in Marketing. Or have at least two to three years of experience in Marketing.


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

*For Marketing Specialistss*

Hello Guys,
please find this link useful for building your resume. Your role and responsibilities should be similar to these.
https://resources.workable.com/marketing-specialist-job-description

Regards


----------



## arfa861 (Oct 1, 2017)

sanlal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have also submitter EOI with 70 points : 65 + 5 with State Nomination for NSW on 9th April, 2017.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.



Hello, Can anyone share their resume who got positive response in Marketing Specialist occupation????

Thanks


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Have you received an invitation from SA for Marketing Specialist? How long did it take to get invited? I am getting worried because I read the DIBP will review the occupation list in January 2018.


It took me about 16-17 days to get invited by SA. They may change the occupation list or conditions anytime, no one can predict.


----------



## ally2135 (Oct 2, 2016)

Is Mkt specialist occupation still open some where..? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rana0409 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes it is still open in stream 2. But I haven't witnessed 225113 (Marketing Specialist) getting an invitation lately.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

ally2135 said:


> Is Mkt specialist occupation still open some where..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is, in South Australia for 489 Visa. You need minimum of 85 points.


----------



## Sinner666 (Feb 19, 2018)

*225113*

Hi,

Just wanted to check if I should have any hopes of getting an invite for ANZSCO code 225113. Lodged an EOI mid of Jan with 65 points in 190. 

I am planning on getting my spouse's skill assessed to claim 5 more points, and also thinking of having a go at the Language proficiency tests again (currently in the Proficient category - PTE 65+).

My agent says a lot of applications get cleared together in June/July, and November, and I should ideally be ready with higher points by then.

But going by responses for the past year, things seem bleak for our occupation code.

What do you guys suggest?

TIA


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Sinner666 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to check if I should have any hopes of getting an invite for ANZSCO code 225113. Lodged an EOI mid of Jan with 65 points in 190.
> 
> ...


Hi,

With 65 points, chances of getting an invite for 225113 are practically NIL, this FY. 
You can try improving your scores and hope that some states have this job code on their priority list next year. This year, ppl with less than 70 points (without SS) did not get an invite even for 489 in SA.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

aafs88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> With 65 points, chances of getting an invite for 225113 are practically NIL, this FY.
> You can try improving your scores and hope that some states have this job code on their priority list next year. This year, ppl with less than 70 points (without SS) did not get an invite even for 489 in SA.


Hi,

I have seen in your signature that you have been granted 489 (South Australia). My skill is the same as well and I intend to apply for this in future. One question that I am unable to find an answer for whether 489 is only available to offshore applicants? In additional requirements on SA website its written "Provisional 489 visa offshore applicants only".

I am a currently a student and on-shore. Can i apply for 190 and 489 in SA?

Thanks


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hi,

Yes, I have a 489 from SA granted while off-shore. I have not researched much on on-shore options, so won't be able to comment on your eligibility.

As per a recent update from SA government (Recd yesterday through my agent's mail and other multiple sources), 225113 is closed now in SA for both 190 and 489. You will have to wait and watch the conditions in the next FY and apply accordingly. Good luck.

IMMIGRATION SA UPDATE

The High Points category has been successful in attracting high quality applicants to South Australia for Supplementary Skilled List (SSL) occupations and occupations on the State Nominated Occupation List which are listed as ‘Special Conditions Apply’.

We would like to advise prospective applicants and migration agents that the following steps will be taken:

- Once we are close to reaching the ‘high points’ category quota, the minimum points requirement will be automatically increased to 90 points.*
- Once the quota is reached, the ‘high points’ category will be closed for the rest of the 17/18 program year (until 30 June 2018). Notification of this closure will be posted on our website.

From today, the occupations listed below are no longer available for nomination under the high points category (this applies to applications submitted on or after 19 February 2018):

132211 Finance Manager
221111 Accountant (General)
221112 Management Accountant
221113 Taxation Accountant
221213 External Auditor
222112 Finance Broker
222199 Financial Brokers nec
222211 Financial Market Dealer
222299 Financial Dealers nec*
222311 Financial Investment Adviser
222312 Financial Investment Manager
225113 Marketing Specialist

The other three categories for accessing the SSL and Special Conditions occupations will still be available for applications.


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi expats
I NEED HELP AND GUIDANCE AS ITS QUITE CONFUSING FOR ME. 
Am in process of applying for assessment as MARKETING SPECIALIST , can anyone help me with tips for getting positive assessment from VETASSESS. 
I have qualification as B.S hons in Applied management in which I read at least 4 marketing related modules, will that have chances of being accepted by VETASSESS?

2ndly I have work experience of 6 years , Do they assess the whole 6 years to award points or they only assess 5 years from the date of application?


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

mkuram said:


> Hi expats
> I NEED HELP AND GUIDANCE AS ITS QUITE CONFUSING FOR ME.
> Am in process of applying for assessment as MARKETING SPECIALIST , can anyone help me with tips for getting positive assessment from VETASSESS.
> I have qualification as B.S hons in Applied management in which I read at least 4 marketing related modules, will that have chances of being accepted by VETASSESS?
> ...


Hey,

I am not sure but since your BS degree had only 4 units of marketing so it will not be considered highly relevant. Vetasses website states that if your degree is not highly relevant then you need 3-year experience in the last 5 years. 

On your 2nd question, yes Vetasses uses a thing called "date deemed skills" where they deduct 1 year experience as a qualifying experience to achieve that particular skill level.

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> mkuram said:
> 
> 
> > Hi expats
> ...



Thanks for sharing information,would you be able to help on this now
in the scenario if they say the qualifications are not highly relevant so they will consider the 3 years of relevant experience to get qualified , in my case where I have about 6.5 years of experience, how many years of experience will be assessed to claim points after deducting the qualifying years?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

I hear that marketing specialist is no longer available under high points for SA ?


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes you are right its not available now but am trying to apply through close ties with family in Australia


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

So had IELTS through last year, overall 8.0, with one 7.5 score meaning EOI rated me as proficient, but today ive had my new score through after doing it again this month, and I got over 8/8/9/9! Very happy but now that high points has closed for SA for 225113, I'm no better off! :0(( 

Hoping stream 2 NSW may be an option, or that the occupation comes back on in July. xxx


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Few months after being granted my 489 Visa from SA, last week I've received an invite from NSW under stream 2.
Job Code: 225113
Points for 190: 85
Location: India


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Few months after being granted my 489 Visa from SA, last week I've received an invite from NSW under stream 2.
> Job Code: 225113
> Points for 190: 85
> Location: India


Hi, do you mind sharing your points breakdown on how you achieved a total of 85 points? Thanks!


----------



## Explorer_ (Feb 7, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Few months after being granted my 489 Visa from SA, last week I've received an invite from NSW under stream 2.
> Job Code: 225113
> Points for 190: 85
> Location: India


Hey bro, 

Many congratulations for NSW invite. Can you share the date on which you had submitted EOI for NSW? Many thanks.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Had my NSW invite this morning!! Not there yet but happy girl!! x


----------



## Explorer_ (Feb 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Had my NSW invite this morning!! Not there yet but happy girl!! x


Congratulations. What is your timeline and points for NSW?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Explorer_ said:


> Congratulations. What is your timeline and points for NSW?


Thank you!

Points and timeline as follows... maybe would have ben invited sooner if I ha

Age: 25
Education: 15
English: 20
Experience: 15
SS: 5
Total: 80

IELTS (8/8/8/5/7/5): 17th Mar 2017
VETASSESS: 24th May 2017
EOI: 24th May 2017
IELTS (2nd time: 8/9/8/9): 23rd Feb 2018
NSW Invite: 2nd March 2018


----------



## Explorer_ (Feb 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Points and timeline as follows... maybe would have ben invited sooner if I ha
> 
> ...


Awesome. 80 points is working for NSW. 2nd attempt of IELTS paid off. Am in same boat, missed in one band of PTE by a few points. Will be giving second attempt soon. Fingers crossed.

Congratulations again.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Explorer_ said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!
> ...


Thanks! Yes def worth doing again if you can, I had invite exactly a week after I updated my EOI. Good luck


----------



## Explorer_ (Feb 7, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Thanks! Yes def worth doing again if you can, I had invite exactly a week after I updated my EOI. Good luck


Yes, that's why i asked for your timeline. Thanks a ton!


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Thanks! Yes def worth doing again if you can, I had invite exactly a week after I updated my EOI. Good luck


I am still waiting with 80 points, had uploaded new PTE score in December 2017, still n invite, only got 489 from SA


----------



## bhaskarkumar (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi There,

I have applied for Marketing Specialist 225113 for NSW Steam 2 with 70 points. Is there any scope to hear a positive invite from NSW sooner?

Thanks
BM


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Lodged my visa on Mar 20th! Sent off all docs including PCC, long wait for the grant now! :0(


----------



## Explorer_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys, will the new changes in PR affect Marketing Specialist skill code?


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Explorer_ said:


> Guys, will the new changes in PR affect Marketing Specialist skill code?


what are the new changes?


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

bhaskarkumar said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have applied for Marketing Specialist 225113 for NSW Steam 2 with 70 points. Is there any scope to hear a positive invite from NSW sooner?
> 
> ...


NSW stream 2 invites are being sent to applicants only with high points between 80 to 85. For 70 points applicants, the chances are very bleak. Try to increase your point score. All the very best


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Explorer_ said:


> Guys, will the new changes in PR affect Marketing Specialist skill code?


The current visa changes are applicable only to 457 visa subclass which is an employee sponsored visa. It wont affect Marketing specialist skill code.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

lilymay said:


> what are the new changes?


Hi you can refer the information of new changes from this link: https://bit.ly/2G558g0


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

sanlal said:


> Hi you can refer the information of new changes from this link: https://bit.ly/2G558g0


Thanks, so it seems like the only option we have to get PR is by way of state sponsorship..?


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

lilymay said:


> Thanks, so it seems like the only option we have to get PR is by way of state sponsorship..?


Yes and Marketing Specialist occupation is currently closed across all states.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sanlal said:


> lilymay said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, so it seems like the only option we have to get PR is by way of state sponsorship..?
> ...


Unless you have 80 points it seems.... but maybe July 1st will being news of States adding it back on their lists! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

RhiC said:


> sanlal said:
> 
> 
> > lilymay said:
> ...


Sorry, bring news...


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Points and timeline as follows... maybe would have ben invited sooner if I ha
> 
> ...


Congrats, @RhiC!  

I am considering applying the same visa as yours. Can I know how we can file a NSW stream 2 application in EOI? Is there a clear option for it in EOI or we just choose NSW and VIsa 190?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

dreamer05 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!
> ...


Thank you!! Correct, Just choose 190 and NSW, that’s all I did. How many points do you have?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Thank you!! Correct, Just choose 190 and NSW, that’s all I did. How many points do you have?


Hi Guys...I am applying for NSW 190 under ICT BA skill.. My wife has 225113 Marketing specialist skill set... Just wanted to know, since Marketing specialist is currently not on NSW SOL, will I be able to clain her 5 points for partner skill qualification?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!! Correct, Just choose 190 and NSW, that’s all I did. How many points do you have?
> ...


I had my invite a month ago for marketing specialist, Stream2... but not sure if you can claim for spouse on same stream. Sorry!!


----------



## punita123 (Jul 13, 2018)

hi guys im a marketing specialist currently I have filed my EOI with 65 points and yes working and determined to get 79+ in PTE which will make it 75 points and in September 2018 I will complete 8 years of work experience so that will give me 5 points additional so if i total it will be 80 points... Please advice...


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

punita123 said:


> hi guys im a marketing specialist currently I have filed my EOI with 65 points and yes working and determined to get 79+ in PTE which will make it 75 points and in September 2018 I will complete 8 years of work experience so that will give me 5 points additional so if i total it will be 80 points... Please advice...


I re-did my IELTS and updated my EOI to 80 points, and I had invite in 5 working days. Good luck!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

RhiC said:


> punita123 said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys im a marketing specialist currently I have filed my EOI with 65 points and yes working and determined to get 79+ in PTE which will make it 75 points and in September 2018 I will complete 8 years of work experience so that will give me 5 points additional so if i total it will be 80 points... Please advice...
> ...


.... I had 70 points before that but didnt hear anything for 10months, which is why I re-did IELTS


----------



## ArtiSeh (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to do my EOI for marketing specialist.

Can anyone please guide me towards stream 2, where can I go and read bit more about it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ArtiSeh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to do my EOI for marketing specialist.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me towards stream 2, where can I go and read bit more about it.


If you are looking for stream 2 for NSW, someone posted that there will be no stream 2 this financial year. 

Try here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2018-a.html


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you are looking for stream 2 for NSW, someone posted that there will be no stream 2 this financial year.
> 
> Try here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2018-a.html


that's correct yes, one of the members confirmed by contacting NSW.


----------



## magicty0422 (Aug 1, 2018)

I can't see NSW post any update for this announcement. Can anyone confirm this is not fake news?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

magicty0422 said:


> I can't see NSW post any update for this announcement. Can anyone confirm this is not fake news?


Someone emailed NSW to check, so everyone is taking their word for it. 

Perhaps you could contact NSW too to corroborate


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi,
I'm looking at SA, marketing specialist and it says: "Not available for high points nomination"

What does it mean?

Can I still apply under 489? (I know it's not available under 190)

thanks


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

RhiC said:


> Unless you have 80 points it seems.... but maybe July 1st will being news of States adding it back on their lists! Fingers crossed for you xxx



I believe that the route you've taken is no longer available,
I couldn't find NSW 190 for marketing specialist...

Am I correct?


----------



## DXBoutbound (Sep 19, 2018)

Isabellakaur said:


> Hi All,
> I created an EOI (Visa 190) for New South Wales under the skill of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO 225113) on 10th January 2017. I have 6 yrs of work experience in the same field in India. I also have positive skill assessment by VETASSESS. My partner also has a skill on the same list as I do( CSOL) and that's also positive by VETASSESS (ANZSCO 242112 university tutor).
> On 2nd May 2017 my DIBP points score will become 85 due to increase in work experience. Still we have not received an invitation to apply from NSW. Is there anybody who has got an invitation this year? Please respond


Hi
Did you receive your invitation?
what is your educational qualification and nature of business as in marketing domain ?
Thanks


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

*NSW - Marketing Specialist - 80 Points (75 +5)*

Hi,

I submitted the EOI for Marketing Specialist Job Code today for NSW with 75 + 5 Points under 190. Can someone help me with understanding how are the prospects of getting an invite with these details? Thanks.

Would be great if anyone can share their point of view on the scenario with NSW invite and also, if NSW doesn't send an invite, which states are an option for which I can submit the EOI.

Would really appreciate if someone can help me on this. 

Thanks a lot in advance. 

Cheers.


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted the EOI for Marketing Specialist Job Code today for NSW with 75 + 5 Points under 190. Can someone help me with understanding how are the prospects of getting an invite with these details? Thanks.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify - 80 Points claimed after submitting the EOI, 75 + 5 points, hoping if they consider 5 points for State nomination.


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> Just to clarify - 80 Points claimed after submitting the EOI, 75 + 5 points, hoping if they consider 5 points for State nomination.


How can you submit EOI to NSW if Marketing Specialist is not open there?


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

takemetoaus said:


> How can you submit EOI to NSW if Marketing Specialist is not open there?


Hi,

I know currently it is not open, but I wanted to submit the EOI in the system so that in July,19, hoping that, if at all, by any chance it opens up. Maybe I got or mentioned submit wrong in my query in terms of phrasing it.


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

Do you know when was the last time this occupation was open in NSW?


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

takemetoaus said:


> Do you know when was the last time this occupation was open in NSW?


Yes.


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

When?


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

takemetoaus said:


> When?


Sorry, I don't know when it was last open, I know it has been closed for NSW for the past months.


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

I think that they are going to update the new occupation lists tomorrow, please inform the group if you see it open anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## anarchei (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, 
does anyone have the update whether or not Marketing specialist 225113 has been added to NSW list?
Is NSW Stream 2 expected to re-open??


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

anarchei said:


> Hi,
> does anyone have the update whether or not Marketing specialist 225113 has been added to NSW list?
> Is NSW Stream 2 expected to re-open??


I would also like to know, my EOI has been sitting in the system for over a year now so hopefully this year will bring some good news.


----------

